# Bugs in the garden



## Gaiant (Sep 11, 2019)

I had a pleasant surprise3 days back visitor made its home on my GG4 in the greenhouse. Coolest part is it let me take closeups using my phone lol. So either its stoned or eating good I hope for the later and or both.


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Sep 11, 2019)

think youll wanta keep him,..he eat lotta other bugs you dont want in your garden!!


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 11, 2019)

Predator III: actually that thing everyone was screaming about just wanted some snacks.


----------



## Socrapy (Sep 13, 2019)

More likely a female... the guys get laid but don't get to brag about it.
Honey! I'm home!  What the...?


----------

